# quick report on nikon archers choice max rangefinder



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i was out at the range yesterday and we had about 5 in our group. three of them had new max rangefinders and all day long, at all distances, there was only a tenth of a yard difference between all three. this tells me they are VERY accurate. i sold my old rangefinder a while back and plan on getting a max by spring next year.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

How did you like the optics on the new max, is it realy better than the previous nikon's ?

Thanks.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

just as good if not better


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sending mine back. Very accurate but the optics are not that great and the focus is difficult to change. I'm sticking with my Zeiss, just wish it had ARC...


----------

